

The Willingness to Think Differently - kennyma
http://zenhabits.net/open-mind/

======
RobertHoudin
Alternative title: "Learning to agree with my opinions which are morally and
intellectually superior to yours."

One of the most condescending, pontificating and self-righteous pieces of
drivel I've ever read.

------
cristianpascu
A new episode of the "I decided that is good for me to do XYZ, I did XYZ and
I'm happy" movie. A sequel of "I'm so not like everyone else!"

~~~
rimantas
Except the ways he choose to be not like everyone else are the ways everyone
else chooses :)

And unschooling sounds as good as antivactination.

------
dan-k
There are a lot of good tidbits in here, but I think perhaps this is the
opposite side of the message than what most hackers need to hear right now.
Hackers have gotten very good at challenging the mainstream of society and
"disrupting" industries - sometimes without adequate regard for the
consequences. There's a very delicate balance that needs to be struck between
ridding ourselves of inconveniences and considering the legitimate reasons why
those inconveniences still exist in many aspects of life. It's not as though
humanity hasn't learned something from the last few thousand years of trying
to understand the world.

Of course, I suppose that balancing act could be considered going against the
grain of the subculture. It's all relative to your environment, I guess...

~~~
rimantas

      > without adequate regard for the consequences
    

This is the key. Too many times as saw alternative lifestyle promoted without
any thought given to what will happen if substantial part of the society would
go down that path.

------
pfortuny
Can't help it: survivorship bias.

